# 2-1/2 oz. Puppy



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You haven't heard much from me lately because Pam and I have been tag-teaming to make sure a tiny puppy had the best chance to make it. Molly had a pair of twins born at the same time sharing the same placenta. Their combined weight was that of a normal puppy. One weighed 4-1/2 oz., and the other 2-1/2 .

Other than their sizes, everything was normal about them. 4-1/2 oz. is not really much below normal, and that one has been able to fend for himself.

The little one was strong and agile to start with, but small enough to get pushed off by the larger ones. He couldn't afford to miss a meal, and at this age, they need to nurse every couple of hours.

He gained a half oz. the past 24 hours, and has not really needed our help for several days, but we still feel like we need to watch to make sure. He has always been able to get latched on by himself, and has always been the first to get there to claim the largest back "bottles" (as my Mother always called them).

We're kind of used to the routine now, but in a bit of a perpetual state of jet lag, not having gone anywhere.

Leslie Sprick's Tux came from here. He was another little one born at 2-7/8 oz., but is over 10 pounds now, and being seen in the Agility ring, so I don't think birth weight effects their final grown size.

Here are some pictures. Pam will be updating the Facebook page with pictures and names. If you are reading this, and on our waiting list, this is why you haven't heard anything lately.

During the same time, my Mother somehow managed to get over the rail of her hospital bed, and had to get taken into the ER, but they sent her home with only a bruised knee. She had her 106th Birthday yesterday. She's still clear headed, but was having a bad dream and thought she needed to escape-probably been watching too much Ukraine news.

Anyway. Here are some pictures to see the size difference.

Twins the two to the right this morning.









Head size comparison









Twins together several days ago.









The whole litter. Sprout is about 3-1/2 oz in this picture. He's already one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow!!! You certainly have had your hands full!!! Your poor mom! Tell her not to watch the news! 💕 So interesting to actually see your twins! It wasn't;t that long ago that we had that conversation here on the forum about twin puppies and how unusual they are!!! And how could you NOT fall in love with that little guy!!! 
Ducky, of course was NOT a twin, but also was half the size of his litter mates at birth, also with nothing"wrong" with him other than being a "mighty mite", strong and vigorous, just tiny! And he has turned out to be a super star! He will tell anyone who will listen that there is nothing wrong with being the littlest! 

(The only time that he thought the others had an unfair advantage was on "harness fitting day", when the others found that he then had a "handle" that they could easily drag him around by with their extra weight! He did NOT like THAT one bit! ...I soon rescued him.  ) So Ducky and I are rooting for little Sprout too, and WE think HE is going to be a super star too, like he and Ace!!! 💗


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow you guys must be tired! But what a cute bunch of pups! And your mom is another Wow. I can't even imagine what she has seen in 106 years. So many advances in all the sciences, space, medicine.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Fascinating. I had assumed that twin dogs that shared a placenta were like twin humans - that they would be identical... but they are clearly not identical


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Fascinating. I had assumed that twin dogs that shared a placenta were like twin humans - that they would be identical... but they are clearly not identical


Markings are "switched" on and off by things that happen in utero. They can only happen in the same places on genetically identical puppies (or horses) but the AMOUNT of expression can vary a great deal. Even cloned horses will have different amounts of marking because of this.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They're both the exactly same unusual shade of brown, just with different markings. All the others are clear Red.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Tom King said:


> They're both the exactly same unusual shade of brown, just with different markings. All the others are clear Red.


Are they ‘Havana brown’? Or something else? So cool to see twin puppies!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Precious twins! 💓 Hope your will post more pictures for those of us who are not on Facebook.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> Are they ‘Havana brown’? Or something else? So cool to see twin puppies!


The color that people call “Havana Brown” in our breed is exceedingly rare… a true brown adult coat with black pigment. I think it’s really hard to guess with newborn puppies that change a lot as they grow. This is, I believe, now a testable color, but few people do full color testing on their Havanese, since almost all colors are acceptable.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The little boy was up to 4-1/2 oz. this morning, and has never had any trouble finding a place to nurse on his own. He's gaining constantly. Actually, at a higher percentage rate than the larger ones, but of course, not as much weight at the time. He never fusses. He just scrambles for his place to eat, and is usually the first to get there, and get the best spot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> The little boy was up to 4-1/2 oz. this morning, and has never had any trouble finding a place to nurse on his own. He's gaining constantly. Actually, at a higher percentage rate than the larger ones, but of course, not as much weight at the time. He never fusses. He just scrambles for his place to eat, and is usually the first to get there, and get the best spot.



That's what Ducky did too. I watched him like a hawk, because he was small, but he never had any trouble. A few people called him a "runt", but he really wasn't... Just small and vigorous!!! Now, at a year old, he is 11 lbs, and perfectly normal size!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Tux was the same way too.

edited to add: Leslie said he's between 10 and 11 pounds now.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He gained a 1/2 oz. in the past 24 hours, and is up to 5 oz. now.

edited to add: They all doubled their birth weight yesterday, or today, so they're all gaining at the same rate.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They're fat, getting fatter, and happy. 5-3/4 oz. this morning for the little one.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He gained 7/8 oz. over the past 24 hours.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Three of this litter had opened their eyes this morning, and the little boy was one of those three, so we think it's a good sign that he's not developmentally held back by his birth weight.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, little one!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

That's great news! 💓


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Great news and I still can’t get over how different the twins look— so fascinating how the same genes still express differently in terms of patterns. They both look gorgeous too, I’m curious to see what color their coats turn out! They’re starting to look more red sable to my (highly untrained) eye 😊


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

8-1/4 oz. this morning and very healthy looking with a glowing coat.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This morning, first 24 hours gaining a full ounce.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We took puppy pictures today, since their eyes are open now. All of Molly's litter have quadrupled their birth weights today, except for the little boy. He's not only quadrupled his, but has added an additional 2 ounces!!!

They're at the just starting to play, but still uncoordinated stage. He plays as much as the others, and if one gets on top of him, he'll pull himself out from under that puppy, and get on top of it.

He's a pretty little thing too!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Tom King said:


> We took puppy pictures today, since their eyes are open now. All of Molly's litter have quadrupled their birth weights today, except for the little boy. He's not only quadrupled his, but has added an additional 2 ounces!!!
> 
> They're at the just starting to play, but still uncoordinated stage. He plays as much as the others, and if one gets on top of him, he'll pull himself out from under that puppy, and get on top of it.
> 
> ...


He’s great evidence for the saying ‘The best things come in small packages’ 💖


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

He is so beautiful! Love his markings. 💓


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They got a litterbox today, and he's having no more trouble walking on the litter that the larger ones.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We started supplementing his nursing earlier than we normally would start feeding them. The larger ones drain all the milk so fast, and we wanted to make sure for him to get all he wants to eat. He has quite the appetite, and is doing great. I don't know that another one has ever been handled as much as he has been.

The spoon makes it easier for him to keep his balance, and not do a face plant in the mush. That's just an age thing. This whole litter has great co-ordination. The towel is for better traction, and to wipe his face when he's finished.


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

😍


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

How much is he weighing now? He's so precious. 💓


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

About 1 pound 6 ounces this morning. He's Really strong.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We started supplementing his nursing earlier than we normally would start feeding them. The larger ones drain all the milk so fast, and we wanted to make sure for him to get all he wants to eat. He has quite the appetite, and is doing great. I don't know that another one has ever been handled as much as he has been.
> 
> The spoon makes it easier for him to keep his balance, and not do a face plant in the mush. That's just an age thing. This whole litter has great co-ordination. The towel is for better traction, and to wipe his face when he's finished.
> View attachment 177850


So cute!!! My puppies were all SO easy to do EVERYTHING with, and I attribute it to the hand feeding I had to do. Of course it was for a different reason… Panda’s milk not coming in due to her C-sectio, and it was the entire litter, rather than one puppy. But I could do ANYTHING with them! ❤


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He's almost 2-1/2 pounds now, and doing great!


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> He's almost 2-1/2 pounds now, and doing great!
> View attachment 177986


OMG-how much cuter can he get?!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Little Sprout is good looking little guy. I love the little white chest. His eyes are beautiful, so full of life.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my...Sprout is the cutest little thing! He has such a sweet face! 🥰


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

What a Picture Perfect Pup…he‘s adorable and such beautiful eyes 🤩


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> He's almost 2-1/2 pounds now, and doing great!
> View attachment 177986


You can’t get much cuter than this!! Absolutely adorable ❤❤


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sprout is just beautiful! Love his picture.💖


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's another








one from the same puppy picture session this morning. He's quite a little character too.


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

> He's quite a little character too.<


You could see that in the video—charming and spunky!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

What a cutie!! He certainly has grown a LOT— I’m sure his future family can’t wait to bring him home! Have you and Pam assigned them all yet?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Still discussing, but getting close.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He gained the same amount in ounces over the past week as all his littermates.


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> He gained the same amount in ounces over the past week as all his littermates.


Glad he’s doing well, for being such a tiny puppy up front!


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> We took puppy pictures today, since their eyes are open now. All of Molly's litter have quadrupled their birth weights today, except for the little boy. He's not only quadrupled his, but has added an additional 2 ounces!!!
> 
> They're at the just starting to play, but still uncoordinated stage. He plays as much as the others, and if one gets on top of him, he'll pull himself out from under that puppy, and get on top of it.
> 
> ...


He’s remarkably beautiful!


----------

